# I Can't Upload Avatar? What ?



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

Whenever i try to upload avatar it says invalid file and the image that i use for avatar is jpeg,80X60pixels and has 2.3KB size.I have deleted my old batista avatar.I think this is a forum problem,i have given you some screenshot,do guys also facing this strange problem ?

*img373.imageshack.us/img373/3483/abcle3.th.jpg

*img453.imageshack.us/img453/5055/abc2gp4.th.jpg


----------



## nithinks (Sep 8, 2006)

ya.. me also had the same prob but if u know photoshop very well it will not be a big problem to you
-design a new avtar of 80X60
-you can drag-drop downloaded avatars in photoshop too..
-go to file--> save as JPG ,when it asks for the quality of the image,
 give minimum.. so that filesize doesnt exceed 2.3kb thats all
*and ha its not the problem of the forum..


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 8, 2006)

Same with ME

man i thought I was doing something wrong


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 8, 2006)

Same with me...Trying it since 1 week and almost tried it 10-12 times but i thought it was due to some resolution or may be some image format problem..I think the admins/mods would have blckd this for some reason or some problem out there with the forum


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 8, 2006)

^

why would they block a feature like this???


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

I tried to lower the quality and decreased it's size but still it says invalid file.This is a forum problem.


----------



## nithinks (Sep 8, 2006)

what u guys are talking ? i dont think its problem of the forum.. 
i dont have any probs regarding this.. just try the method told by me.. it will work just fine!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

nithinks said:
			
		

> what u guys are talking ? i dont think its problem of the forum..
> i dont have any probs regarding this.. just try the method told by me.. it will work just fine!



It doesnot work.


----------



## nithinks (Sep 8, 2006)

hey.. you do one thing.. mail me your avatar..(downloaded or something like that) and i will edit that and i will give you back.. is it ok?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

Mail Sent !


----------



## nithinks (Sep 8, 2006)

ya.. i reduced the size and sent back to you .. just check that.. hope it may work now


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

It still says invalid file.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

I also tried it but it still still says invalid file,can you try ?


----------



## nithinks (Sep 8, 2006)

ok.. i will


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

Post here if you cant do it and why you have deleted your post ?


----------



## nithinks (Sep 8, 2006)

im very sorry dude  i tried so much.. but it cant be
and
i deleted my posts .. coz i dont want to increase my post count  like that!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

So are you agree that this is a forum problem ?


----------



## nithinks (Sep 8, 2006)

yes ofcourse it is... PM to mods.. but its  still unbelievable!


----------



## Garbage (Sep 8, 2006)

yes.....late post but of same problem


----------



## Pathik (Sep 8, 2006)

me 2


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 8, 2006)

It must be some forum issue coz at evening I got some Proxy error and couldnt login the forum


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 8, 2006)

So where are the mods .. sort this prob and tell us so we can all put up our avtars.


----------



## aku (Sep 8, 2006)

same is happening to me 2


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 8, 2006)

If u notice than the little icon, which is shown in the address bar (site icon) has also been removed, its not showing now


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 9, 2006)

Damn..I shud have said this problem when i 1st found it coz i found it way back than u people but kept quiet thinking it might be my own mistake


----------



## k_blues24 (Sep 9, 2006)

Rakesh ur right & ur not alone I'd also found that problem long back.
Mod u have 2 do something we hope u read this, will u?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 9, 2006)

Mods do not have controls,we need to ask admin(Raaabo).


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 9, 2006)

it seems there is a serious problem with uploading avtars, i faced it too. igot this error several times and then finally without any confirmation i found my avatar posted.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 9, 2006)

Stay calm guys. We will forward it to the admins and they will have the problem sorted out soon. As it is, its not that big a problem that would hamper the functioning of the forum. Give us some time.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 9, 2006)

We know that this is not a big problem but man without avatar the forum doesnot looks cool.i hope admin will solve this problem soon.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 9, 2006)

Thankfully it hasnt affected those who already have their avaatars in place. Ofcourse they cant change them for the time being, but still I think there are plenty of avaatars already loaded and diplaying to keep up the "cool" factor of the forum.

I have forwarded the problem to the admins. Expect it to be rectified soon.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 9, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Damn..I shud have said this problem when i 1st found it coz i found it way back than u people but kept quiet thinking it might be my own mistake


hehe

mee too


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 9, 2006)

even 'm tryin to upload avatar for the past 3 weeks but couldnt.
wish this problem is sorted out at he earliest.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 9, 2006)

are all of u useing firefox....
try with opera


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 9, 2006)

'm using IE..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 9, 2006)

Am using opera and no it doesn't work.


----------



## blademast3r (Sep 9, 2006)

I cant upload avatar too...


----------



## choudang (Sep 9, 2006)

I had that prob. what i did, just created a blank avtar in paint @80*80 and tried to upload... guess .. it was successfull. then i tried my current and get uploaded. This is a problem in the forum.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 10, 2006)

@RollerCoaster: Oh man This is a forum problem why are saying try with opera.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 10, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> are all of u useing firefox....
> try with opera


Fanboyism


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey it doesnt work wih FF,IE-6,7,OPERA ....I tried it...May be some problem with the forum


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 11, 2006)

@tech_mastermind
hey buddy y did u change that batista avtar, it was so cool.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 11, 2006)

We talked with Fat Being. He is a wee bit busy at the moment. This problem will take a few days to be rectified. Please bear with us.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 11, 2006)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> @tech_mastermind
> hey buddy y did u change that batista avtar, it was so cool.



after all complaints in this thread he asks this question


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 12, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Fanboyism



Damn Right...


----------



## blademast3r (Sep 12, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Hey it doesnt work wih FF,IE-6,7,OPERA ....I tried it...May be some problem with the forum


If it doesnt wor with these then what does it work wid!!!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 12, 2006)

Maybe you should try reading the previous posts.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 12, 2006)

this is clearly a forum problem..i have tried with every browser.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 12, 2006)

Come on guys! I have said it so many times that yes, its a forum problem and yes, the admins have been informed and yes, it will take some time to be rectified because they are busy.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 12, 2006)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Come on guys! I have said it so many times that yes, its a forum problem and yes, the admins have been informed and yes, it will take some time to be rectified because they are busy.



ok man


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 13, 2006)

It's been fixed now 

coolness


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah it has fixed now.now you can see my batista avatar.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 13, 2006)

Its fixd ..Checked it but didnt change my avatar to prove u guys that the problem is solved


----------

